# Polarized sunglassesÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦go cheep or spend the cash.



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Polarized sunglassesÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦go cheep or spend the cash. Opinions?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Suppose it depends - is there different qualities of polarising or is there only one way to do it? If there's only one way/one quality level of polarising then I suppose its just like buying another pair of normal sunglasses - need to consider fit/quality/lense quality/style etc. If there's different levels of polarising then you probably need to do some research into that.

Personally I wouldn't spend the money on the expensive brands like mako etc

I've found the $50 pair I had did the job and when I lost them I wasn't overly concerned about the monetary value.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mate if you have the cash get a 'decent' pair - no need to go all out.

I have a pair of MAKOS (about $90-$150 pair) a pair of Dirty Dogs (about $60) and a pair of Maui Jim ($300 ish)

I'd rate them 1) Mako, 2) Dirty Dog and 3) Maui Jim. In all fairness however the Maui Jims are the aviator style and aren't really meant for fishing (the others have plastic frames and are much more comfy)

I'd say go mid-range. The Makos are great, I've also heard that UglyFish are really good and are similar price. However as all sunnies have to be approved by the relevant Australian standards, the ones you buy in the servo theoretically should offer as good sun protection as the exxy ones - they just wont give you the same optical clarity (ie they may distort your vision).

My pick - Makos.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi JW, I have a pair of jarvis walker polarized sunnys grey lenzes I got for $40. at my local fishing world three and a half years ago and they are still spot on. My wife just got a pair coz she was sick of me going "look at the fish, don't they look great" and unless she puts on my sunnys she couldn't see them at all. If I had $150 $400 to spend on sunnys I'm not sure I would, I'd probably get a new reel instead  I don't think I could stand to loose or damage hundreds of dollars, but $40 I can 8)

nodds


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

If you are sight fishing then there is definite benefit in getting the right sunnies. Spotters seem to be the best of breed in this regard. However, being seated in a yak means that we are at a significant disadvantage to boaters in this respect so the benefit in spending big on a pair of Spotters just may not be there.

I know I don't get a lot of benefit from my expensive presription sunnies, but it may be because they are not designed for fishing (eg grey instead of brown tint). I might try Spotters next time, but only because the price won't be much different.


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a pair that I bought from one of the cancer council shops for around $30.00. They are absolutely fine and I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

One of each!

Unfortunately I always forget to swap the $20 ones for the $200 model before jumping on the yak.':roll:'':roll:'':roll:'':roll:'


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

caught2 said:


> My best trout polaroiding glasses were Stalkers which I lost off the yak (in the dark - just heard a splash) a month or so ago (far better than my Spotters IMHO). To me there seems to be a significant difference in quality as the $49 ones I replaced them with simply don't compare when it comes to seeing deep into the water. They are fine for stopping glare related headaches, though, so they'll do for saltwater work. They are cancer council ones from the chemist, have been dunked a few times and the finish on the lenses is still fine.
> 
> For trout (fly) fishing I'll be buying another pair of Stalkers as I haven't yet found anything that compares.


Kim, do you know if Stalkers can be made to a prescription?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Best I ever had were a ~$20 pair of polaroid brand glarefoils.


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks All

After your advice, talking to some fishing mates, and looking at reviews on line, I decided to give the spotters (penetrators) a go.

And as luck would have it the Australian geographic shop had them for 50% off. I got a pair worth $290 for $145.............bargain.............I hope.

Most of my fishing involves paddling around looking for bream, as I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have a sounder. Even if these things only give me an extra 10cm vision in water they will be worth it.

By all reports they are worth the cash.....we will see.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a pair of ugly fish for my ugly mug and if i can manage to loose them I will look at a better pair. The ugly fish tend to fog up a times but next pair will be decent set.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

JW, think of it this way. getting good quality sunnies mean maximum sun protection for your eyes and also the ability to spot fish easier


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

I used to be a tight-arse when it came to sunnies until one day while on the job as editor of an outdoors magazine, the editor of another mag (in the same publishing group) asked if I could look after a good pair of sunnies. I said 'of course' of course, and he handed my a brand spanking pair of Maui Jims that he'd just reviewed. It was good timing to because I had a sea kayaking classd the next day.

During said class we did some rolling exersizes and I was too stupid to remember that the sunnies weren't sticky taped to my head, and of course they came off without me noticing. I realized when it was too late.

But, they served me so well for that one day that I bought a pair the next week. That was 5 years ago, and I've still got them. My x used them for a couple of years when I bought a newer pair of Maui Jims. Now that I'm single again, now I have 2 pairs - one for driving, one for yakking.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

JW, 
I'm with Tom on this, Cancer Council have a top range of polaroids, I tend to buy them 2 at a time. Think they are charging around $40 for the ones I'm using these days. I must have owned 12 pairs at least over the years. 
Good cause too, and your not paying for some fashion hype label.

Dave


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I use some fence wire twisted into shape and coloured cellophane plastic stuff. Would be better if both lenses were blue.  Joking.

I have used Poloroid sunglasses for years. Current ones are Glarfoil and cost about $40. There are probably better ones, but I have found em good and when I drive over them/drop em in the ocean/scratch em/loan em to friends who don't give em back etc, I don't worry but buy a nice new shiny unscratched pair.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I have had a pair of Makos for about 5-6 years now and they are still going strong. Cost me $230, but worth every cent IMHO.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have the $30 par from the Servo. I tested them once next to an expensive pair in the fishing shop. They have those pictures you can test the polarisation on. I couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t tell the difference between the expensive and my cheap ones. Then again maybe thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s because my eyes are shot from using cheap sunnies :?:

If you lose as many as I do go for the cheap.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a good pair, and also a cheapie.

The cheapies have a designed lip along the arm [for use as overglasses] to hang on the arm of my prescription glasses so they get the use and very happy with the outcome


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I bought a pari of the makos with the floating arms so i couldn't loose them but they salt up real quick and i'm forever cleaning them.

So i use a pair of wire frame mangrove jacks from BCF and they do the job nicely for under $40 bucks 

I look cool too 8)

Cheers Dave


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

When I bought my current pair of sunnies (Dirty Dogs) I drilled a small hole in the side frame and threaded some thin strong cord ( sailmakers thread) through from one side to the other so that I can hang them around my neck.

I have always worn my reading glasses this way and at first had a few tangles with the sunnies, however now that I am used to them, no problems.

I was concerned about tangling as I always take my reading specs with me on the kayak and did not use the cord on the last pair of sunnies. They are now being used by an old groper at the entrance to Fishermans Bay.

Good rain but a bloody nuisance, pity about the campers!!!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

As an outdoor worker I need sunnies and they double as safety specs while cutting masonry/timber. Always used 'Fish' brand and they would only ever last a year at best before they broke. They are designed in such away that the friggin arm rubs on the lens and scratches very easily. At sixty bucks and half that when they are on special - it didn't seem to matter.

Workmate has had good quality specs that are still like new four years later. Hmmm....stuff it. Sick of the crappy ones and bought Maui Jims this year at $275.

I friggin love them! Never ever going back. Tough as, great optics and classy to boot. Just make sure you got a tether for them.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Cancer council at the moment for me, but I've been tempted many times to spend the bucks so I can see clearly now that the rain has gone.......


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a set of makos and they are great with scratch proof hardened glass lenes, and as far as the cost i decided that since i already have a trigian on one of my eyes from to much sun that it was worth spending the $280.00 so i can still enjoy being in the sun


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> I have the $30 par from the Servo. I tested them once next to an expensive pair in the fishing shop. They have those pictures you can test the polarisation on. I couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t tell the difference between the expensive and my cheap ones. Then again maybe thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s because my eyes are shot from using cheap sunnies :?:


haahhhaaaa :lol: 8) 8)


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Two pair of mako's ,1 spotters , 2 bolle and a plethora of others. I have gotten the shimano glasses from Kmart lately and they are great, all are in the amber lens and at 20-30 each they suit my wallet size these days. 
The only difference i have found id the scratch resistance of the cheaper types not being as good.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Got Makos on special ($100 +)and they're good, got a pair from Big W($40) to keep in the ute and they are just as good, and bought a pair from a camping shop ($10) two years ago, they were a fishing name brand I forget which one but they were my favorite glasses till they went swimming. I don't think the $ value is everything.

Edit: just remembered the $10 pair were Abu.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW8SGEoAABRfgAASQIcAEAAiFgAnd9/AIAB1EU9R4hqepoABp6Qap5NAmEAGIaEAwGK1D9BbVsIrReBSpecRiDY45Ak8O7LUcIE2AbVTEx4nFfbjUOm8mXwgCuaVKDrF8pLMZA0GYkQT+JT/SULmafi7kinChIN4kMJQ


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i had a pair of electrics ($180) and loved them, 
i also recently saw an article on the electric polarized sunnies in the QFM magazine with a very good write up. Apparently they are really good.

however i recently lost them and instead of going and spending another $200 on sunnies i opted for a pair of Mangrove Jacks from BCF, I think they cost me $25 and are unreal. They arent as comfortable as the electrics but the polarized view they give you is equal to the electrics.

I havent used any makos or spotters but from what i read in the qfm the electrics are as good, and i can say the mangrove jacks are equally as good for fishing.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Lost my Ugly Fish sunnies to the deep ( Even saw them sink on the sounder ) so started using my Girlfriends black ice pair, to be honest I loved my Ugly Fish glasses but they fogged up a bit ( may be due to hugging my face so well ) but the Black Ice servo style sunnies are doing a terrific job and will keep using them until I can afford another pair.

Hobie makes Sunglasses! ( Geez im a sucker, wont take long ).


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi-Yo - Yes I went with the photochromatic lenses, they are great.

Review of my new spotters photochromatic sunglasses to date.

The only thing that is not perfect is the weight (they are glass lenses), but I am more than happy to deal with that, for the improved clarity and ability to see clearly in low light as well as in full sun (photochromatic).

Do photochromatic lenses have to be glass?

I tested them in a large fish pond full of carp, against my old pair and some other cheep Polaroids my dad uses. Although the spotters were better in full sun, it wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t by much.

The real difference was in the shade, the spotters absolutely killed the other glasses in these conditions. With the spotters I could see up to 12 carp against the weed, with the other polaroids I was lucky to see 2 or 3 even though I knew where the fish were.

My last pair were FISH brand, which I liked, but do not compare with the Spotters.

Overall 9/10


----------

